# Nouvel iPod Classic ?



## ToMatOo76 (26 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

De nouveaux modèles d'iPod Classic sont-ils prévus ?
Une annonce peut-elle tomber dans les prochains mois ?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## Larme (26 Avril 2012)

Le moment le plus probable serait en automne, après la Keynote musicale, s'il on se fie au rythme des dernières années...
Maintenant, cela fait longtemps qu'il n'a pas été mis à jour... Mort prochaine ? Malgré sa forte capacité ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Avril 2012)

une pure merveille, à moins de penser un IPOD touch avec 256 GO de SSD...


----------



## nikomimi (27 Avril 2012)

256GO sur un iPod, quel utilité ? Tu regarde des vidéos dessus, tu dois te bousiller les yeux, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2012)

Ça me semble peu probable de voir débarquer un nouvel iPod classic. J'adore mon iPod classic, je ne voudrais pas un autre iPod mais j'aurai aimé avoir encore le choix entre deux capacités, 80 et 160Go.


----------

